# Springtail propagation



## mingeace (Apr 3, 2011)

hello-

I have a few springtails and might get a pair of Pumilio and hear they require small food for their frogglets. I am just wondering how to Propagate these little buggers. 

I have a garbage bag full of my substrate material (zoo med coco husk, sphagnum moss and pete moss) just waiting for my next viv and am wondering if i just threw in the springtails if they would continue to grow? and if so would they get out of hand? Just wondering how to go about things. Any help would be great.

Andrew


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

yup, I just threw mine into a plastic shoe box with some semi moist coco brick bedding. I drop in a slice of mushroom every few days. Its exploding


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They are easy to propagate.You might want to do a search as there are a bit of posts on them.Keep in mind if they get overpopulated they will stop producing so you will need to split them before they get to that point.You will also have to feed them.Look them up there is a lot of info on them.Are these your first frogs?Pumilio are not the best frogs to learn on.
Lou


----------



## mingeace (Apr 3, 2011)

No these are not my first. I have three Leuca's right now and they are my first frogs. I actually am just wondering how to grow more springtails to help break down the crap in my viv's and for future frogs. My true desire for my next frogs would be some terribilis, but some people where i live are placing an order on the pumilios and told me about the cool breeding habits and so I thought better to start preparing a mix of springtails just in case ha.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Both pumilio and terribilis are really cool frogs.If you really want the terribilis you should get them.They are fun to watch them eat.They hunt down their food and hit them hard.both have loud calls.Good luck with which ever you choose.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Springtails are a great source of foood and reproduce fast! I have a viv that has been set up for about a month that is crawling with springs. There has to be millions or billions in there. With springs i add cut up white mushrooms and they reproduce like crazy.

I see you like the big frogs, I am completly oppasite. I love smaller frogs but I research them months to years before I get them. I would recommend the Terribilis because you have larger frogs and I think you will enjoy them better. Pumilios are TINY!!! You dont no how big till you see them. Plus I have learned from a wise frogger that you should have a thumbnail species before considering pums. I just think you wil enjoy the terribilis better.
So thats my opinion.


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree give them mushrooms


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a helpful video:

YouTube - joshsfrogsvideos's Channel


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

I put charcoal(available in plant stores as orchard substrate) in a plastic shoe box. Feed a few grains of white rice and mist weekly. They have exploded. I can't even feed all of them. 3 shoe box fulls and a couple of fly containers. I'm gonna need more frogs! Any donations? 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

I have several containers going now, and feed them on spirulina flakes.


----------



## mingeace (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and help. Its hard not to totally love a hobby with such a great group of passionate people willing to help and share, thanks. And yeah I REALLY want the Terriblilis, they really are quite tailored to what I want. Just need to find some that arent 150 a frog ha, as a struggling student cheaper is always needed ha.

Ps- zBrinks thanks for the vid link.. very helpful.


----------



## player9 (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's another link to propogating springs. I use fish flakes but somehow I don't think it's the best source of food. 

Canadart.org • View topic - New Facility AKA The Long March

The spring part of it is about halfway down the page.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Fish flakes are fine as a food source.. thier main drawback in my experience is that it tends to be better for mites than springtails. 

Ed


----------

